# tell me where you are pleeaase!!!



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone we will be over in central region from the 1st feb for as long as it takes to acquire our new home,what we need more than anything else is to meet up or have a means of contact with people who are living central pt, who can share their personal experiences of all that life brings in your neighbourhood.
could anyone be as so kind to pm us and tell us which villages they reside in,how life is,and maybe offer us advice on why their particular area is so nice or not as the case may be?.
we will be driving round no doubt in circles on a daily basis and would love to have some means of contact with people so we can possibly meet up and find out what its all about over a coffee.
as you will all know from your own prior experiences there is only so much you can gleen from the worldwide web!!!!
many many thanks all and hopefully some of you will be in touch so we can meet up and have a natter.:


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

*Hello!*



noserhodes said:


> hi everyone we will be over in central region from the 1st feb for as long as it takes to acquire our new home,what we need more than anything else is to meet up or have a means of contact with people who are living central pt, who can share their personal experiences of all that life brings in your neighbourhood.
> could anyone be as so kind to pm us and tell us which villages they reside in,how life is,and maybe offer us advice on why their particular area is so nice or not as the case may be?.
> we will be driving round no doubt in circles on a daily basis and would love to have some means of contact with people so we can possibly meet up and find out what its all about over a coffee.
> as you will all know from your own prior experiences there is only so much you can gleen from the worldwide web!!!!
> many many thanks all and hopefully some of you will be in touch so we can meet up and have a natter.:


Hi!

I have only just seen your post on the site...I wonder if you did find a house?! My name is Maria, I am portuguese, but lived in the UK for 20 years and married an english man.
In 2007 we moved to Portugal, to a village called Calvaria de Cima near Porto de Mós and Batalha.
My husband died last year, but if you happen to find a house near where I live, or need any help, you are wellcome to visit! Leave me a message here, in that case, and I will reply!

Best wishes.
Maria.


----------

